# P99



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok U guys. It's been at least a few days since I've sang the merits of this gun  

I know U guys like to razz me, but I love this gun. Took it to the range again today. Put 200 rounds thru it. Never a problem... I enjoy shooting it. Plan to get another eventually - a QA version this time.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well come on Ship tell us more than that. Was there a burp, squeek, clang, or did a pretty girl pass by?? Oh ME!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm just gonna have to divorce my wife so I can marry my P99


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I'm just gonna have to divorce my wife so I can marry my P99


I'm guessing she doesn't read this forum? Maybe she doesn't even know your on it?

:smt062

WM


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I'm just gonna have to divorce my wife so I can marry my P99


What a stand up guy! That's the only thing to do if you really feel that way 'bout your gun! P99 and you must be gettin' serious. :smt008


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I'm guessing she doesn't read this forum? Maybe she doesn't even know your on it?
> 
> :smt062
> 
> WM


She knows I am on it, but doesn't care about guns


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I'm just gonna have to divorce my wife so I can marry my P99


Hmmmmm..... maybe that's why she doesn't like guns. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

Ok, so why don't you give us a complete rundown on the P99, I hear you mention it all the time but don't know much about it. Just give us everything you know. :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

samskara said:


> Ok, so why don't you give us a complete rundown on the P99, I hear you mention it all the time but don't know much about it. Just give us everything you know. :smt023


I don't wanna bore everyone else, so here are a few past threads...

I'll answer any specific questions ya have, though....

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=1755

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2349

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=1709

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=1375


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Tell you what guys, the P99 has become my favorite carry/shoot gun and it's done it the old fashioned way, it's earned it!
The P99 is a Glock on steroids! It's light weight, comfortable, accurate, reliable, great pointability, double taps like lightning, reasonably priced, second strike capable, high capacity, conceals nicely, the controls are very logically laid out and easy to learn, and down right sexy! (I could have typed more, but I ran out of breath)

The P99's are kind of like Lay's potato chips, you can't just have one!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, U are right. Lately, it's about all I take to the range now...


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I agree, the P99 is a fine handgun.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck,

I notice on the Walther site that they aren't featuring an SA/DA P99c - are they still available? Not that I'm in the market or anything....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Honestly, there is no telling - They import, then stop, then import again. U'd have to call Walther USA - and even then, U may get a different answer everytime ya call...


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Even I own a P99. Everyone should. Here's a great Walther FAQ site you might enjoy: http://www.praxagora.com/lunde/WaltherP99FAQ/index.html


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Dumb question?*

I do not recall ever handling a P99. I've held P-38's and P-08's (Lugers), but not P-99's. So, in what calibers does the P-99 come? Anything besides 9mm? :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

OMSBH44 said:


> I do not recall ever handling a P99. I've held P-38's and P-08's (Lugers), but not P-99's. So, in what calibers does the P-99 come? Anything besides 9mm? :mrgreen:


Only 9mm and 40 cal... S&W makes a SW99 in .45 - their clone of the P99.


----------



## Inatree (Aug 26, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> Tell you what guys, the P99 has become my favorite carry/shoot gun and it's done it the old fashioned way, it's earned it!
> The P99 is a Glock on steroids! It's light weight, comfortable, accurate, reliable, great pointability, double taps like lightning, reasonably priced, second strike capable, high capacity, conceals nicely, the controls are very logically laid out and easy to learn, and down right sexy! (I could have typed more, but I ran out of breath)
> 
> The P99's are kind of like Lay's potato chips, you can't just have one!


LOL, that about sums it up.
When anyone asks me about the P99 I just say its like a Glock......in a mini skirt.


----------

